# Healthy Burgers



## EXTREME

Here is one that an ex girlfriend used to make for me and when my friends who trained when they came to visit.

500g Lean steak mince

500g Lean turkey mince

handful of natural bran

small diced onion

1 egg white (to serve as a binder

Mix the whole lot together and then separate into individual burgers and either grill, fry or oven cook.

It kind of feels like a cheat but it's almost all protein with natural bran as an indigestible source of fibre so no carbs from that either, have with oven cooked potato wedges and coleslaw as a main meal or on rolls if you are on the run, at work or snacking.


----------



## Plod

Usually avoid stuff like burgers, but like the idea of this one

Especially if I did it with some sweet potato cut like chips and oven cooked with a little olive oil


----------



## EXTREME

A little beetroot and you have a nice dinner there Plod.


----------



## Plod

Consider it done


----------



## Plod

Got me ingredients ready and giving this a whirl tonight


----------



## EXTREME

I'm telling you man, it feels like your not eating diet food.


----------



## Plod

Lad wants me to make them again next week!!!


----------



## DanJohns

Iv had em twice since you've posted, without the bran flakes and used a red onion, with sweet potato chips,

I manage 6 patties out 500 mince ans 450 Turkey mince


----------



## Plod

Yeah, I forgot the bran, doh!!

Had mine with sweet potato chips and some beetroot.

I managed 11 patties, obviously not as generous as yours lol ^^


----------



## Plod

Remembered the bran this week 

Had them with sweet potato chips, and grilled the burgers this week, as opposed to doing them in the oven like last week.

Tasted a lot better this week 

Lad said even better than MaccyD's lol


----------



## EXTREME

There you go, I told you there were nice!


----------



## shakee

Going to give these a try this week!


----------



## Plod

You won't be disappointed 

I make these every week


----------



## pazzaa

Thinking I'll give these a go myself sounds good, and never tried making sweet potato chips before!


----------



## jonnymc

Can they be eat cold at work?


----------



## Plod

I make 8 on a Monday

My son eats 3 in buns/cobs, the misses has 2 in buns/cobs, and I have 2 with beetroot, and sweet potato chips

The one left over I have with brocolli and cauliflower on a Tuesday. If I am out on the road and no access to a microwave, then yes I will eat it cold.

Tastes fine  It ain't like it's full of fat, which I could imagine wouldn't taste very nice cold.


----------



## shakee

Finally got round to making these and was not disappointed, added some garam masala, chilli powder and ground coriander......so good!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EXTREME

I had them for dinner a couple of nights ago. The best thing about them is I know EXACTLY what's in them, I get terrible heart burn from a lot burgers but these are so clean I can eat them with no problems at all.

I had them with coleslaw and beetroot salad, my Mrs makes them big so I don't need chips, spuds or the like.


----------



## Plod

What I like about them, apart from the taste, is that I can eat them cold the next day or two.

I make 8, the lad has 3, the misses 1, I have 2, and then have 2 the next day with some cold veg as meal 3 out on the road.

Doubt you could do that with normal burgers lol


----------



## Beardy

These sound amazing...I know what I'm cooking this weekend!


----------



## BurnsideNo1

The missus made these last night and I have to say I was chuffed at how good they tasted! She's going to add a chilli next time....look out! Thanks for the recipe Extreme! Loving your work!

Plus this is helping whilst my gym is out of order due to the flooding (backed up sewer out side the garage door!) - fcuked the floor and insulated wall's the lot! Thames Water and Env Agency are a pack of shite because they've washed their hands of all responsibility!


----------



## Plod

Mmmm chili there's a thought 

Might substitute the onion for spring onion this week also


----------



## pazzaa

I'm glad this thread has re-surfaced was gonna give these a go, and then forgot!, got to do a shop later so defo doing it this time, I did however try the sweet potato chips they were good!!!


----------



## TheTransporter

Anything like this is gud, food gets boring if trying to eat right all the time so healthy versions of cheat meals is a bonus


----------



## EXTREME

I'm glad this post and suggestion has gone down as well as it has!


----------



## Plod

Tried chili burgers tonight. Maybe a tad too much chili though. Mouth still warm now lol


----------



## pazzaa

I do love spicy hot!


----------



## Plod

My lad goes, Dad these are a bit spicy, then rushes to the kitchen for a drink, then another, and another lol


----------



## pazzaa

Haha obviously had a bit of a kick in em! Lol


----------



## Plod

I think a sprinkling of chilli powder would of been better, rather than the whole roughly chopped chilli I bunged in lol


----------



## getbigger11

I have to make this.


----------

